# 

## LAEN

> *        ˳* 
>          ,     .           ,   . 
>  2002 ,      ,    ˳    . 
> / ,    
>       ,   27 ,  ,           / 
>    , ,   ,       .   ,   ,         -        .          .            . 
> / ,    
>        ,       ,      ,    27 / 
>      ˳     2 .    , 23 ,  ,  .

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/5277/ 
==================================================  ============== 
 ,   -        ? 
³  .    "      ,        / ?
          ...
        ,   ,      . 
          ,       ?
     ,    ... 
          .     -   . 
  " "  " "     . ""      ""   . 
        ,    ..,      ,    . 
 ,   ""      .

----------


## Tail

> .     -   . 
>   " "  " "     . ""      ""   . 
>         ,    ..,      ,    . 
>  ,   ""      .

      ,         ,   ..           ,

----------


## LAEN

*Tail*,  ""      .
       , ... 
       .

----------


## sharasha

- ,  ,       ,  . .    ,     , ,       .      !)))

----------

-  .

----------


## sharasha

> -

   ? :     -  !!!

----------


## Sky

> ,         ,   ..

        " .."    ,     .  

> -  .

  ?   

> .     -   .
>   " "  " "     . ""     ""   .

    ,   - "" ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> ,         ,   ..

   ,       ,   ,       .
 ,  , -     ..

----------


## Tail

> " .."    ,     .

   ?        ?

----------


## Sky

> ?        ?

  ͺ,        8,50  85 .      (  ,     ,            ).

----------


## LAEN

> -  .

       ?

----------


## Jet

?  
,     ? -       ? -  .             , ,     ,               -  . 
 ,   ,      ..... ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## LAEN

!      
 ,  ""   ,         . ˳,  , ,      .
,        ...       . ,

----------


## sharasha

> ,   ,

        ,    ?!
   ?     , !

----------


## Regen

> ͺ,        8,50  85 .      (  ,     ,            ).

    , , ,   ,   , 23 ,    .    -   -   .

----------


## aneisha

*Regen*,     .      (   )    ,   .  ,       ,       .        . ,    ,     ,  ,   ,     .      -       ...

----------


## Regen

> *Regen*,     .      (   )    ,   .  ,       ,       .        . ,    ,     ,  ,   ,     .      -       ...

  *aneisha*,       .   , (  ,      )     - ,   ,    ,    -  .       . ,  ,   ,      , ,    .

----------


## Sky

> , (  ,      )    - ,   ,    ,    -  .

      "   ". 
*aneisha*   

> .

       ,      ,    .

----------


## aneisha

*Regen*,   ,   ,     . **:      .        .  ,          .      . 
    .       - .     

> . ˳,  , ,      .

      ?   "",    .         . ,       ,   .         .   ...

----------


## Sky

> !

       .    (  )

----------


## LAEN

http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/828/

----------


## AlexDS

.       .
            ,            .     ,       , ,        .       ,     ,       .
   .     ,      .     .,       "".   ""   ,      . ,  ,       ,     .
            .              .     -     ,    .

----------


## froguz

.     ?      ,       .       .
    -     ,    ( )         , -    .  ,           .
  2     (  )      . 
                  .    -  ,      .   .        .
 , ...

----------


## vladd

"". * - * ,    .
   ,  "   " -     "",  .
  " ",   .
 " "     . 
P.S.
  -""   150  ""      ,    " ".

----------


## s27501

,  ". "   ?      .  ,    .  .        .  . ". "  ,    -    . ". ".

----------


## AlexDS

*s27501*,   ,   - ? ))))  ,     "".
    " "      ))))

----------


## LAEN

*vladd*,     .
 -   .

----------


## AlexDS

*vladd*,    .  "  "  "   ".
    ,         .    ,         .
       ,      ?     ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> ,     .

     :)

----------


## AlexDS

> :)

  ,   )))
      ""       ,     ,   .             )))    .

----------


## vladd

> *vladd*,     .
>  -   .

     ,    .
    ,      .
 :      ,  .
  ,        ...   

> ,     .

        ""    (   ,        ).
  ,    :
-   (  , );
-  "  " (   ,    ).  "     -     ".
,   ,   ,              () . 
     -   ,  , ,                .
:     -    .
   (  '     " " -    (   )   "    ".
" "      ""   ,   ""                , ,  .
     "  "    .
       - "  ". 
 ,       "  "   ???
  (  )    " "    "  "  ,       20.     ... 
-.....     ,          .
 ,  " "    ,          20  .        " " ,    "  ܺ!"

----------


## 23q

> .

     .       ?
     -    ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> *vladd*,     .
>  -   .

          ))  ,         -     ,   ,   .  ,           ,       . ))) 
..     - . :        ,      . ,        .   ... , ,  ))         ,       ,        ,        .    ,     ,          . 
 ,        )))

----------


## vladd

> .       ?
>      -    ,      .

   ...
 .....
   "  "...

----------


## s27501

> *s27501*,   ,   - ? ))))  ,     "".
>     " "      ))))

     2-3 .       2-3 ,   50-70.    .

----------


## vladd

....
       "" ,   , " ".....
   ,   ?

----------


## LAEN

> 50-70.

  .        50-70 ? 
    -   ,   )

----------


## s27501

-  60 .   30-35      27,  ( 25-30) .    
     ,,  , .     . .    .       . 
 ,   ,   50-70,  250-300 .  . 
 -    ,   -  27- .

----------


## tayatlas

> ""   ,      . ,  ,       ,     .

  
             : "", "", "" ?      ,        . 
        :    ?    "" -  : 
    1)   
    2)   
    3)   .           ?     ,     .... 
             ,   "   ".

----------


## erazer

> ,,  , .     . .    .       .

      .      .   ?

----------


## froguz

> ?    ""

            .                 .     -    ,       .    -  .         ,    (),          - ...
    -        ,     ,       .      .         ...

----------


## erazer

> .     ?      ,       .       .

     50              - ..      

> 2     (  )      .

   .   (  )      .    ,    ,    .   

> ,        )))

  ,      -   , ,            .   

> 2-3 .       2-3 ,   50-70.    .

         -    

> 2)

   -      .   

> 3)   .           ?     ,     ....

        .    ,   ,   ,      .   

> -

          -   "radikals.in"    -  ,         .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.   -  .      ,      / .

----------


## Ch!p

.
        ,       .      .
 ,      4 .     ,    ,         ,     .
, -   ,   -    .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
        .     ,    .  . 
,     ,  ,    ,   5 ,  ,  .       ?

----------


## Sky

> -  60 .

   ,   ?         .   

> 30-35      27

     -   
...      , 2*2  4, 3*3      ()

----------


## s27501

,   ,    ". "   50-70 , . ,  , 30 ,     07,25  07,50      (50-70 )  .    07,35,  ,  25 .     ,   ,    ,       .       ,       .      50   ,   50   . -  07,40    27 " -".   ,           07,40 -  .              .  ,    .        .       30-35 .     .      .  27-  ,      .   30       43 ,   .  ,  ". "  ". " -  .    . -  ,          .   (, ) ,  .     .           ,     50-70   . ". " ,     .  ,     5-10 ,  .     2-3      ,   .    .

----------


## LAEN

> ,           07,40 -  .

  ,    27 ² 2523 .    :) 
   

> -  ,          .

     ,   ,   .

----------


## erazer

,    . ,    .             . 
2 LAEN -      2  (     -) -       ?

----------


## LAEN

*erazer*,   :)
   - .  -     .
  - . " " -    "".      ,       -  . 
   ,     . ( - ..   ,    2-3    )
      :
1.   
2.  "" .
.. .    , ,    (  /) 51- ,  20-        . 
     60 .    --- ...

----------


## erazer

> 60 .    --- ...

      .  -.    100           .   1-2   -  ,   ,     .        -...

----------


## s27501

,      ". ".   .       .    . ,  22        25-30 ,  23 , , 30    2     (-   )     .       7,30-7,50 . ,    .   ,    -  50   , -50    ( ).  - ,        ,    7,40  ,      ,      .  22    .   23     .         27-   7,40,     ,      .             .

----------


## LAEN

> ,    -  50   , -50    ( )

    . 
   ,  , ,        .
    -  - .
 ,       ,       .          . 
 - - - .
     -/ -   . 
 27-      ,     -        . 
    ,

----------


## s27501

....   ,   -14,5     ,       .       -, .      .   ,      ,   ,           .       .  ,     - -   . 
    ,   . ,  ,   .

----------


## Olio

> ,

    7-      , ))

----------


## erazer

> ....   ,   -14,5

        -5.        ,    -   .  ,     -15      .   

> ,       .

        -  :)   

> -, .

    !   

> .   ,      ,

  ,     -       ?    ?         ,        . ,     -  .       ( , ,   -   ).   

> ,           .

  ,  .   ,  :        .    :    -  +500    .   

> .  ,     - -   .

   ,    -  -   ? ,    ?   

> 7-      , ))

         100   -    .

----------


## LAEN

> ,  .   ,  :        .    :    -  +500    .

   ,    -.       .
      - "",   . " "

----------


## Sky

> 7-

    ()     )))  ,       -     ,   "" (   ),     ,   .

----------


## froguz

**:     

> ,

----------


## erazer

> ,    -.       .
>       - "",   . " "

  -,       -    -       ?       .   " " -          ...   

> ()     )))  ,       -     ,   "" (   ),     ,   .

      - -...

----------


## LAEN

> ,   .

    .  䳿 - "",* froguz*  )

----------


## Sky

> 

    )     .   

> ""

    '   ""    "".

----------


## vladd

> -5.        ,    -   .  ,     -15      .

    ()  ,    "+"2  "0"..... ** ( ,    ,     ).
     ,     ...
   , ,  ....

----------


## erazer

> ()  ,    "+"2  "0"..... ** ( ,    ,     ).
>      ,     ...
>    , ,  ....

  ,   .       -15        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,     . 
 ,    ,  **   ,      .        ,    .    ,   ,        Stop ...
   ,         ,                     ...

----------


## vladd

,    .  ,  .
      ,        "**".
  -   . ,         ,   " ".         . 
:   ,        "",    "    ".
  -    " ",     .

----------


## AlexDS

*vladd*,  ,      ,    ,   ..  .      ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    .  ,  .
>       ,        "**".
>   -   . ,         ,   " ".         . 
> :   ,        "",    "    ".
>   -    " ",     .

            .  ,  ,      -  (((

----------


## erazer

> .  ,  ,      -  (((

  -        ?
- .... ,  ""...

----------


## aneisha

> ,    ,     ,      .

  ,    ͳ,    .             .      ,    ,      ,        .               . 
      ,     ,     . 
 ,         .   .

----------


## vladd

,      ....
  -   ...
,      '....
  "-",           . 
   /          "" (   ),     ,  "  !"
: "   !" 
  :    "    "...  ..

----------


## aneisha

> /          "" (   ),     ,  "  !"

    , ? ().   .     ! , ....!     .    , ,    20. 
         ,  ,    ,    .           (   ?     )    ,       .
       .       ,  ,       ,    ....

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,     ,     . 
>  ,         .   .

  ,      ,      "-",  ""  ..,  䳿    ,    .     

> .

     ,    ,   ,   ,

----------


## tayatlas

.   "" (   )        10-15    .        ,         . 
        ,      .        .  .

----------


## erazer

> .   "" (   )        10-15    .        ,         . 
>         ,      .        .  .

        ,       ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,       ?

   . 
"    ,     ..."

----------


## vladd

> "" (   )        10-15    .        ,         . 
>         ,      .        .

   "": 
  ""  * 䳿* *""-* *  90-* .
        ,       .   (""-)     .    ,    ,    ,       (     ). 
      , *     䳿*.
-䳿      '   - ,   "".
     ,  ,   . 
 ,   " " 䳿       (  ""  "")     .   ,   ,        "".         .   -  /   .
 ,      ϳ ,   "-"       ,     ,    . 
 ""   ,           ,   .  ,    ""  䳿 ""   (       ),          (    ""      ).      . 
 ,        , ** ** .
   ,       ""-:  **     ,     ,  **. 
   ()     ,      (   ).
,   , 䳿   ,     ,     .
  ,   ,   ""         .

----------


## Lindorie

> .   "" (   )        10-15    .        ,         . 
>         ,      .        .  .

      .         .    ,          ,  ,     .   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  ,   -    ,         10  .  ,         ,      ,      .   ,     .
, ,         ,      .          . Ƹ , , -    ,     ,    ,           .           .  ,     ,        
 , vladd  ))

----------


## vladd

,  ""  ""    ""  ( ""     ""). 
    " "  ,   . 
            "  "   ,  ,     ,   .
 ,  ,   ,   ""   ,   .....  ,  " "  ,   ,  "".

----------


## LAEN

> .          . Ƹ , , -    ,

        .   

> ,  ,   ...

    ....)

----------


## Lindorie

> .

     ,       .     .    47 " '-. ѳ-	- "   "" (     )

----------


## Sky

"."   " "     .    ,      .

----------

